# buffedCast 487 - Eure Fragen zum buffedCast



## Elenenedh (1. Februar 2016)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOGs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir eure Fragen. Habt ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen.

Hier sammeln wir bis Dienstag um 14:00 Uhr eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMOG-Themen. Wir suchen uns die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versuchen, möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren.


----------



## Nafatima (1. Februar 2016)

Moin ihr buffer,

hab da ein paar Fragen zu WOW/Legion:

Gite es schon Infos, welches Item Level in Inis/Lfr/normalem Raid gibt?

Welche Rolle wird Khadgar in der Erweiterung spielen?

Wird es wieder comic cinematics geben wie die "lords of war" geben?

Wird es wieder ein Buch vor dem Erscheinen der Erweiterung geben, in dem die Geschichte erklärt wird?

Gruß Nafatima


----------



## tumAngor (1. Februar 2016)

Hey Buffies,

Suße hat im letzten podcast erwähnt, dass sie sich the hateful 8 anschauen wird. Jetzt wollte ich nur wissen wie er ihr gefallen hat und wie allgemein in der podcast Runde die Meinung über Tarantino ist.

 

Grüße Tumi.


----------



## echterman (1. Februar 2016)

Moinsen Leute, 

 

ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu The Division.

 

Wo sind die ganzen Leichen? New York hat derzeit ca. 8,4 Millionen Einwohner. Der Ausbruch fand ja am Black Friday statt also der Freitag nach Thanksgiving. Das wäre Ende November. Im Spiel ist alles noch sehr Weihnachtlich geschmückt an einigen Häusern und Geschäften. Also sind vielleicht gerade mal 2 Monate vergangen seit dem Ausbruch des Virus. Wie haben die wenigen Überlebenden in so kurzer Zeit mehrere Millionen infizierte Leichen verbrannt, begraben ect? New York müsste dann doch eigentlich voll sein mit den sterblichen Überresten der Einwohner. Wie passt das in die Geschichte rund um das Spiel? Eure Meinung dazu, bitte.

 

So das war es erst einmal von mir. Ich höre euch dann im Cast.

 

mfg da echterman


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Februar 2016)

Ich wollte nur kurz "hi" sagen. Hi.


----------



## Katamarii (1. Februar 2016)

*Wie viele Spieler besitzen in WoW das Expeditions-Yak?*

*Und, ist es der teuerste von einem NPC im Spiel verkaufte Gegenstand?*
_Das Schwarzmarkt-AH zähle ich jetzt nicht mit, da hier die Spieler den Preis bestimmen._

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Antworten!!


----------

